# Gulf Coast Fishing Redfish Tournament



## tightline11 (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a update to the tournament, there will be some door prizes for the person's fishing the tournament who shows up to the weight in at Jag's Bistro. Prizes so far are from






Costa Sunglasses, Egret Bait Company, Lew's Reels and Columbia Sportswear. Egret Bait Company has also advised that if the person who wins first places is using an Egret Bait they will get a $100 gift card to Egret Bait Company online store. More to come


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What part of the Gulf Coast is this tourney taking place? since this post is an "update", I will look around for the rest of it.


----------



## tightline11 (Feb 14, 2013)

The weight in will take places in Lake Charles LA, the bodies of water in that area or Calcasieu Lake, Prien Lake and Lake Charles along with the ship channel and ICW


----------



## tightline11 (Feb 14, 2013)

The Captain's meeting will be at Jag's Bistro which is located at 1103 W Prien Lake Rd, Lake Charles La. I will be there at 6pm till 9pm. If you have any questions or want to meet with your entry fee, you can contact me at 337-309-2647. This is also the address of the weight in.


----------



## tightline11 (Feb 14, 2013)

Update for the tournament, due to circumstances out of my control the weight in locations and captains meeting had to be moved due to Jag's closing there business. The Captain's meeting will take place at Putter's on Friday, October 24, 2014 during the hours of 6 PM and 9 PM, Putters is located at 7795 Lake Street, Lake Charles LA. The weight in for the tournament will take place at Calcasieu Point which is located at 3955 Henry Pugh Road, Lake Charles LA. You can stay pay via Paypal to enter the tournament, you can pay during the Captain's meeting or you can give me a call (337)-309-2647 and we can meet and pay that way. Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------

